# Help Needed!!!



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

I want to buy a CD but neither Amazon nor ECM are selling it. The only way is to buy it from another store promoted by Amazon with no chance to pay for Priority mailing. I have had a very bad experience with Standard Shipping. 

The other way is buying it as MP3.

If I buy it as MP3 and I download it into my PC, is there any chance to record or put it into a CD so to play it in my CD player of my studio?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes. 

More info needed on computer setup. For windows - Windows Media Player (win 7) will burn to disc directly so will basic real player. Have a look at the software that came with the CD drive - roxio or whatever - which may have more options.

Amazon MP3 downloader will add the tracks into Windows Media Player which makes it (fairly) easy to create a burn list.

No idea about macs though.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Taggart said:


> Hope this helps.


Helps a lot, Taggart. Thanks!

I am not very wise with the internet issues; I am of the old generation of the typewriter


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Pass the quill pen!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Taggart said:


> Pass the quill pen!


_*Technopeasant!*_ ..............


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Taggart said:


> Pass the quill pen!





PetrB said:


> _*Technopeasant!*_ ..............


Love it! :lol:
...........


----------

